# Variable Conditions Still Producing Constant Results at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
December 21, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*

Weâ€™ve experienced a lot of variation since the end of last week. Weâ€™ve seen the occasional cloudy skies, we had a couple days that provided some rain, and then weâ€™ve seen the sun shining the entire day at times. Local winds have been anywhere from 5-mph all the way to gusts in excess of 30-mph, and weâ€™ve experienced overnight and daytime air temperatures ranging from the low 40â€™s to the low 80â€™s. The only two things not changing around here have been the determination of our Bay Flats guides and customers and the cooperation of the fish. Thatâ€™s right! If the bite was supposed to have been slowed down by last weekâ€™s major cold snap, no one mentioned it to the fish. For the most part, this weekâ€™s Bay Flats guests have continued to see stringers consisting of trout, redfish, flounder, and black drum - sometimes all at the same time! Live bait is still being used by most everyone fishing out of the boat, while wading anglers are now getting serious with experiments dealing with plastic tails and suspending baits. The guys choosing shotguns instead of fishing rods each morning are also continuing to see mixed results on a daily basis, with a lot of Redheads, Pintail, and Teal leading the pack right now, with some of the weekâ€™s best shoots taking place on those days consisting of the most â€œfowlâ€ weather. But, any of you who have spent any time along our portion of the state of Texas know that variable conditions are a standard element around here, especially in the sports of coastal fishing and duck hunting, and especially at this time of the year. As we continue the transition from late fall into full-time winter, the only constant we will be able to depend on is that things will continue to change at all times. Until we talk again, have fun out there, be safe, and have a very Merry Christmas!

*FEBRUARY Fishing Special
2018*

*1-888-677-4868*

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes *(per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

[_B]Disclaimer:[/B]
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips)._

_________________________________________________________________

*BOOK YOUR DUCK HUNT NOW*






*RATES: Duck Hunting and Blast & Cast*
â€¢ Half-Day AM or PM Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $410 / per person
â€¢ Full-Day Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $580 / per person
â€¢ Blast & Cast with Lodging and Meals $580 / per person (plus bait, if used)
â€¢ Duck Hunt without Lodging and Meals $255 /per person 4 person minimum
â€¢ Hunting parties of less than 3 hunters are charged $105.00 for each hunter less than 3.
â€¢ Rent Simms Waders $35
â€¢ Rent Simms Boots only $20
â€¢ Rent Shotgun $65 per day
â€¢ Black Cloud 12 gauge shells $24 per box

*DATES: The 2017-18 Duck Season (Texas South Zone)â€¦*
The second-half of the season opened on December 9, 2017, and will run through January 28, 2018.






_________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€*​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.






_________________________________________________________________

*Itâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*

Muddy marshland may not portray an ideal setting for trophy deer to some, but knowledgeable and experienced hunters know that whitetails love wetlands. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Contact us today to learn more about our complete line of deer hunting services. We now have management bucks starting as low as $1,000 (Plus $200 guide fee - includes guide, skinning, and caping).






_________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thurssday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Overcast. High 73F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 50 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy skies with scattered thunderstorms in the morning. High around 75F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Saturday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Rain showers early with some sunshine later in the day. High 61F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. High 66F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and some clouds. High 59F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Fog may persist into Thursday with the southerly flow becoming moderate by late Thursday afternoon into Thursday evening. Expect weak to moderate onshore flow Friday as an upper level disturbance approaches from the west. A cold front will move across coastal waters Friday night and Saturday and trigger primarily isolated to scattered showers. Drier and cooler Saturday night. Dry and colder Sunday and Monday, with moderate to strong offshore flow. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 62.1 degrees
Seadrift 69.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 64.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Watch Our Deer Hunting Video*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Gray Marsh Ducks "Snow Geese Down"*






This video is about hammering marsh Puddle Ducks on a bluebird day, while the next day we experienced an epic snow goose hunt with 3 of us taking 34 geese 10 ducks in the fog.

*Bay Flats Lodge*
Locally Owned.
Socially Responsible.
Seadrift Based.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"Embrace the failures" We can all improve!*

The take away here is duck hunters, all duck hunters need to embrace the failures and record them to become the best duck hunter they can. This bit of truth also applies to all the areas of life. If we can accept our failures as part of our path to success we can all improve.


----------

